# NULL-Layout setzen



## pikus (1. Dezember 2007)

hallo
wie kann ich dem JFrame NULL-Layout setzen


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.io.*;

/**
 *
 * @author info
 */
public class Main extends JFrame{
    JFrame frame;
  
    
    public Main() {
    }
    
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Main m = new Main();
        m.los();
        
    }
    
    public void los(){
       frame = new JFrame();
       frame.setSize(800,800);
        frame.setVisible(true);
        frame.setFocusable(true);
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        
        
 
        
    }
    
    
}
```

DANKE


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

```
frame.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

